# Battery Maintainer



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 5, 2020)

I've been thinking about buying a 1.5 amp battery maintainer to leave hooked up to my deep cycle 24/7. That a good idea? My only concern is that it'll do more harm than good. As you can tell, I'm brain dead on this. 
Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Feb 6, 2020)

I don't see how it can do any harm,  I use one on my deep cycle when it isn't hooked to my camper,  going on about 4yrs now,   I also use one on my 48v golf cart, ( designed for it )  it supposedly cuts down on the sulfate buildup , and extends the life of batteries,  can't vouch for that yet,   but I haven't heard anything about them being a disadvantage ?


----------



## ldavid008 (Feb 6, 2020)

If not sealed you'll need to keep an eye the water levels.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 6, 2020)

I am no expert but my understanding there is little possibility of damage to bateries so long as the maintainer or trickle charger has the circuit in it that stops the possibility of overcharging.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Feb 7, 2020)

Unless the battery is just sitting there for _months and months_ at a time, without being used, battery maintainer doesn't do any good.  But a battery will _eventually_ self-discharge, and sometimes there are things that put a small drain on a battery (like a clock or something).

For example, if you take your boat out every few weeks or less, a battery maintainer doesn't give any benefit at all.  Except it makes your wallet lighter.  

And I know of a battery that was destroyed by a Battery Tender Jr.  That is the little one - the "wall wart" type.  Apparently it didn't have any circuitry to detect that the battery was fully charged, and it trickled it to death.


----------

